# Rolf Blinds



## GTI-PIP (Jul 1, 2007)

Been offline a few days but got Mhf email.

Two years ago I sent a couple of emails to Notin Asking where I could buy these blinds I never did get a reply (typical)

If some body can speak good french may I suggest a phone call to Notin
Lets hope they answer the phone!!!!

Shall attempt to load photo

Cliff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Snap !

Security blinds for a motorhome

G


----------

